# Planing Lures with direction control.



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

I would put this in the "buy and sell" forum but I'm not loooking for profit I'm looking for a lure painter that wants to try to create a new lure market using clear BulletBobbers. These will be difficult to paint because there are many sides but a lure with directional control could catch fish.










If you think you can turn out somethng that will at leat catch fishermen drop me a PM.


----------

